# Craftsman drill bit grinding attachment No 6677



## mickri (Aug 29, 2018)

I can't hand sharpen a drill to save my soul.  I have tried and tried all to no avail going all the way back to school shop classes.  A while back I watched a video by Halligan142 that gave a thumbs up on this craftsman drill sharpening attachment.  I also watched a video where Mr. Pete threw one in the trash as being worthless junk. 

I picked one up at an estate sale recently for $5.   I figured that it can't be any worse than I am at sharpening drills and it's not like $5 would alter my lifestyle if it turned out to be worthless junk.  I put it to the test today sharpening some large drills.  It worked.  I got nice clean chips curling off each cutting edge.  I was using the drills to enlarge holes that I had started with smaller drills.  I don't know if the drills would drill a clean hole if I wasn't step drilling.  Or how it would work on sharpening smaller drills.  That will have to wait for another day

Passing this along to those who can't hand sharpen a drill as a possible solution.


----------



## royesses (Aug 29, 2018)

I have the craftsman and 2 drill doctors. All three do a good job of sharpening. They all take some amount of adjusting and figiting and learning on the operators part to get the desired results. The craftsman does a great job on larger bits but it takes some time to get the adjustments correct. You got a great price on it. My eyes are too old to hand sharpen anymore. The drill doctors are very finicky on setup but are great on smaller bits.

Roy


----------



## Norseman C.B. (Aug 30, 2018)

Mister Pete is not the all knowing all seeing machine tool God he sometimes seems to think he is, but
He does offer some good advice on many procedures, as a high school shop teacher he was one of the good ones.


----------



## mickri (Aug 30, 2018)

My metal shop teacher would walk up to see how I was doing and more often than not he would shake his head and mutter that I had a "mell of a hess" with whatever I was making.  At least I got to run the lathe.  A lot of the kids never got past hacksaw, file and drill press.  I thought about using mellofahess as my forum name.


----------



## Janderso (Aug 30, 2018)

I think being a good high school shop teacher takes a boat load of patience.
We had a great shop and I had two outstanding metal shop teachers in the early 70’s.
Back to drill sharpening, I have been playing around with it. My teachers are Mr. Pete and Halligan.
I have been getting good results.


----------



## vocatexas (Aug 30, 2018)

Abom 79 did a video showing how he hand-sharpens drill bits. Doing it his way was the first time I ever got one sharp by hand.


----------

